# Best Agitation Muzzle



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I know there are some old threads about agitation muzzles, but I've not really found a definitive answer to my question. I would like some opinions on the best agitation muzzle for my purpose. I would definitely appreciate links/info about where to purchase the right muzzle.

I have a small/medium female malinois that I'm competing with in PSA. I am starting muzzle attacks with her, but I'm not very happy with the muzzle I have. Although it is fairly tough leather, I don't think there's enough reinforcement to protect her nose/mouth from the impact of the strike. She comes in pretty hard and I don't want to discourage that from bad experiences with the muzzle.

I'd like something that allows her to open her mouth wide, bark and strike/fight without any discomfort and also without fear that the muzzle will come off mid-fight. I wouldn't mind finding a muzzle that also comes in a quick release version so I can have one with a QR for training and the other without for trials. She has a small head so whatever muzzle I get needs to accommodate her smaller stature. I'd also like as much ventilation as possible because often times the muzzle attack will be the last exercise in the protection portion and she's usually pretty hot/winded by that point. 

Finally, I am not sure if I should go with a bite bar muzzle or not. I'd like some opinions on that from users who have tried both.

Thanks in advance for all opinions/suggestions. I've done a lot of Googling, but I'm not exactly sure of how the products I've found hold up in practice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rick Rutt has a quick release muzzle. If you size it right, then there shouldn't be a problem. You can find him here, and PM him.

It is a good product.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i don't like QR muzzles .... or quick release anythings
but i would also look at your targets as much as the muzzle itself; makes a big difference on impact .... and your training techniques might need some fine tuning ... the goal should not be to see how hard your dog can slam into a target nose first


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree that my shouldn't be to create behaviors that will injure my decoy or my dog. Most of the muzzle work is done on a back tie or with back pressure from a handler. But, as she is a fast dog and strikes hard and fast without the muzzle, I see potential for the same sort of strike with a muzzle ...and in a trial on a send, she did strike hard with the muzzle. So, given the potential for that to occur on occasion, I'd like to make it as comfortable for my dog and the decoy as possible. Trust me, I'm not the sort who just turns her dog loose and lets her just slam full speed into the decoy nose first. She's learning proper technique. I just wanted to have the experience be as satisfying as possible.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally love my Gappay agitation muzzle. With that said it did come with a crappy QR. I removed it and replaced it with an ecollar strap. There is no way it will come off now.

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayleathermuzzle.aspx

I also have a signature agitation muzzle that works perfect for my Mali. I ordered a harddogs muzzle and they sent me the German muzzle. I was pissed and it was too close to heading overseas to exchange it. It ended up being an amazing muzzle. My dog wore it on a daily bases and I also used it for muzzle work.

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/German-Style-Basket-Muzzles/German-Style-Basket-Muzzle#


----------

